# Grilling Pineapple



## KitchenSally (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got a fresh pineapple and plan to grill it.

From what I've read so far, it seems like most instructions call for brushing some sort of glaze, sugar or honey on before grilling.

Has anyone done grilled pineapple "without" adding anything.  I'm thinking there are enough natural sugars that it doesn't need the extra so was just going to brush with some oil.

Would appreciate any thoughts on this.  Also, tips for grilling - trying to decide between rings or skewered spears.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 21, 2007)

K'Sally, I'd just brush a little olive or canola oil on it.  If you want it a little tangy, maybe a dusting of chili powder.  Otherwise, just oil.  Grilled pineapple is delish!


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 21, 2007)

All I do is put a light coat of oil on the grill, then the pineapple. Same goes for bananas and stone fruits. Took a grilling class recently and grilled fruit was on the menu for dessert and that's how they did it, too. Then we made a dangerously decadent rum butterscotch topping which we served with our grilled fruit and a little vanilla ice cream. YUM!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2007)

Miss Sally...

I've grilled pineapple with just about every sweetner imaginable. Honey, brown sugar, raw sugar, syrup, etc. etc.  and every combination thereof. 
For me, plain unadulterated pineapple is best! If it makes ya happy to brush with a neutral flavored oil...go for it. Mostly have fun and.........


Enjoy!


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 21, 2007)

Miss Sally , I'm with Uncle Bob on this one.  Plain is delicious!!  (Gee, I'm starting to sound like a Southerner!)


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm going to do it au natural and get some really good grill marks while I'm at it.  Should be good along with the pork kabobs.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2007)

KitchenSally said:
			
		

> Should be good along with the pork kabobs


 
Not only should it....It will!!!! I garontee!! 


Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 22, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Gee, I'm starting to sound like a Southerner!)


 

This is NOT a bad thing!!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

i've grilled many a fruit in my time
pineapple being one of my faves
usually i just use a light oil but sometimes i feel alittle nutty and i dig out my walnut or hazelnut oil from the back of my fridge
yum-o!


----------



## bknox (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anybody recommend using a grill vegetable tray? I have been toying with purchasing one but have not noticed any mention of anybody using one.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not a fan of plain grilled pineapple. I like to coat them in some maple syrup, cinammon and rum. Grill them in that, then dribble the remaining sauce all over it, served with banana and strawberry, both grilled. I like to have this as a dessert accompanied by some sorbet, preferably orange or lemon/lime. I like to mix all this in a dessert bowl with warm chocolate sauce over it if requested.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2007)

no extras necessary, imo. not even oil, if your grill is clean.

grilled pineapple is fantastic, as well as grilled peaches, mangoes, plantains, apples, and pears, my other favourite grilled fruits.

after grilling (getting that char and smokey carmelized sugars), if you want to add or toss in a pan sauce of citrus and sugar, even a flambe', then so be it. fresh herbs like sage, thyme, or basil will add another dimension to the dessert.

don't forget the ice cream.


----------



## cjs (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to add goodies to the pineapple, but finally found we love it just plain, pure! Also, one night I didn't clean it or core it, just sliced into wedges and put on the grill - WONDERFUL! The core was even tender to eat - and it has so much flavor to it.

bk - I used to have a 'grill pan' threw it away after it collected enuf dust...


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2007)

Have any of you tried Del Monte's new Golden Pineapple? It is so sweet and succulent! If you run across it, give it a try...you'll be glad you did.


----------



## spdrdr (Aug 14, 2007)

llvllagical_llkook said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of plain grilled pineapple. I like to coat them in some maple syrup, cinammon and rum. Grill them in that, then dribble the remaining sauce all over it, served with banana and strawberry, both grilled. I like to have this as a dessert accompanied by some sorbet, preferably orange or lemon/lime. I like to mix all this in a dessert bowl with warm chocolate sauce over it if requested.


 
finally got a chance to try this - & it was just as good as it sounds!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 14, 2007)

Marinade them in some dark rum or other liquor of your choice, then throw 'em on the grill.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 19, 2007)

spdrdr said:


> finally got a chance to try this - & it was just as good as it sounds!! Thanks for sharing!


 
No problem. Pineapple is great to be grilled or fried, with other foods, basted or tossed up on the grill with a little oil. Maple syrup, cinammon and rum with the grilled pineapples and other fruits takes a little more work but I love it. Alternatively, use maple syrup and Goldshlagger. It's this cinammon-flavoured liquor with golden, edible, tasteless flakes. Use it if you don't have cinammon or want something else.


----------



## askchefshawn (Aug 23, 2007)

Brushing the pineapple with a oil or a glaze is not necessary. But depending on the dish you are making a glaze can enchance the flavor. Personal when I grill pineapples I dont brush with anything I do however dizzle them with a little honey butter right when they come off the grill.


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 23, 2007)

How do you guys choose pineapples? How do you know when its ready to be used?


----------



## askchefshawn (Aug 23, 2007)

Chausiubao said:


> How do you guys choose pineapples? How do you know when its ready to be used?


 
There is a couple of thing you can look for.

If you press the pineapple lightly with your finger it should have a little give to it. You can also tap the pineapple with the palm of your hand the sound that it makes should be muffled, not hollow sounding. 

Avoid pineapples with spots or darkend eyes, yellow and wilting leaves, or if there are overly soft spots. 

Hope this helps


----------

